# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Akdamar'daki ayine Fethullah Gülen ne der

## bozok

*AKDAMAR KİLİSESİ’NDEKİ AYİNE FETHULLAH GüLEN NE DER*

 


18.09.2010 19:55

Türkiye’nin *“çağdaşlaşması”* yolunda bir adım daha atılıyor ve Türkiye Ermenileri Patrik Vekili Aram Ateşyan’ın ifadesiyle, *“100 yıl aradan sonra”* Akdamar Kilisesi’nde ilk ayin düzenleniyor. Bu *“tarihi”* adımı dengeleme adına olsa gerek, Cuma günü de tarihi Van Kalesi’nin zirvesindeki Süleyman Han Camii 110 yıl sonra ibadete açıldı!.. 

Birilerinin dini-imanı artık sadece *“para”* ya, yegane merak ve sevinçleri şu; _Acaba Ermenistan’dan kaç bin kişi gelecek?.. Ne kadar döviz bırakacak?..._ *“Hoşgörü ortamına katkı”* edebiyatı yapanlar da var. Onlara en *“anlamlı”* cevabı geçenlerde Ermeni Patrik Vekili Ateşyan verdi. 

*“Hoşgörü”* kelimesini sevmediğini belirtip, *“Kimse beni hoşgörmesin. Benim bir kabahatim yok. Gelecek kişiler otellerde, polisevinde yer bulamayınca oradaki vatandaş evini açıyorsa bu jesttir”* dedi. Ateşyan, Van Valisi Münir Karaloğlu’nu ziyaretinde de Akdamar’ın bir asırdır ibadete kapalı olduğunu hatırlatıp, şunu söylemişti: 

* “1867 yılına kadar burası, bizim merkezimiz tarzındaydı, ama son dönemlerde birçok kilise gibi elimizden çıkmıştı…”* 

Evet, Ateşyan’ın söylediği gibi orası *“merkez”* tarzındaydı. Ama sadece 1867’ye kadar değil, ondan sonra da… Neyin merkezi mi? *İsyanların ve bölgedeki insanlarımıza yönelik katliam planlarının!.. Türk katili Antranik ve çete elebaşları* _“Savaş Meclisi”_*ni burada kurdu, sadece Türk ve Müslümanları değil, kendilerine katılmayı reddeden Ermenilere yönelik kanlı saldırıları bu karargahtan yönetti.* 

Zoruma giden şu; Adamların *“soykırım”* damgasını alnımıza yapıştırmasına ramak kalmış, bizse, bize uyguladıkları katliamların karargahını alkışlarla hizmete açıp, *“100 yıllık”* hayallerini, *“çağdaşlık, çağ atlama nakaratıyla”* gerçeğe dönüştürüyoruz.

İktidar ve destekçilerine göre, tarihi gerçekleri hatırlamak-hatırlatmak, ülkelerarası ilişkilerde mütekabiliyet-karşılıklılıktan söz etmek *“Ergenekon”* işlerinden sayıldığından, bu konuda şahsi görüşlerimi kesip, onların *“cet”*lerinden sayılan Said-i Nursi ve onun hareketini devam ettirip, *“AKP Devleti”*nin Onursal Başkanı haline gelen Fethullah Gülen’e müracaat etmek istiyorum. 

*SAİD-İ NURSİ’NİN AKDAMAR HAYALİ*
Bu yıl Said-i Nursi’nin 50. ölüm yıldönümü münasebetiyle İstanbul’da bir panel düzenlendi, Nazlı Ilıcak, Doğu Ergil, Mithat Sancar gibi *“aydınlar”*, *“Demokratik açılımda Bediüzzaman modeli”*ni tartıştı. Geçtiğimiz Cuma günü itibariyle de yine 50. yıl sebebiyle çok farklı bir etkinliğe imza atılıp, *“Bediüzzaman Tanıtım ve Hizmet TIR’ı”* yola çıkarıldı. Edirne Selimiye Camii’nden hareket eden TIR, 1 ay boyunca Türkiye’nin 30 iline uğrayıp, Said-i Nursi ve Risale-i Nur Külliyatını tanıtacak, on binlerce kitap dağıtacakmış. Kampanya kapsamında, konuşma ve seminerler düzenlendiği gibi, Said-i Nursi’nin hayatının geçtiği önemli merkezlerde çekimler yapılıp, bunlar belgesele dönüştürülecekmiş. 

Acaba bugün Akdamar Kilisesi’nin ibadete açılmasını en çok alkışlayan ve destekleyen bu kesimler, o çalışmalarda Said-i Nursi’nin Van-Akdamar bağlantısına, Ermeni meselesine yaklaşımına da yer verirler mi ki?.. Bu konularda onun *“izinden”* gitmediklerinden, hiç ihtimal vermiyorum. 

Van, Said-i Nursi’nin hayatında önemli yer tutan illerden başında geliyor, çünkü kışları genellikle Van’da geçirirdi, *“Bediüzzaman”* lakabını da burada aldı. Asıl önemlisi, Ermeni çetelerine karşı mücadeleye katıldı, en sevdiği yeğeni, ablasının oğlu Ubeyd’i Rus ve Ermenilerle çarpışmada kaybetti. üğrencileriyle, çok sevdiği şehrin başına gelenleri şöyle anlatmıştır:

*“Van’da Horhor’daki medresemin ziyaretine gittim. Baktım diğer Van haneleri gibi, onu da Rus istilasında Ermeniler yıkmışlardı… Benim terk ettiğim 7-8 sene evvel o medresemdeki dost, kaşe, enis sevgili talebelerimin hayalleri gözümün önüne geldi. O fedakar kardeşlerimizin bir kısmı hakiki şehit, bir kısmı da o musibet yüzünden manevi şehit olarak vefat etmişlerdi. Ben gurbetten vatanıma döndüm. Gurbetten kurtuldum zannediyordum, gurbetin en dehşetlisini vatanımda gördüm…”* 

Said-i Nursi’nin bir de Akdamar hayali vardı; *“Van gölündeki Akdamar adasında 10 sene kalarak, 50 adam yetiştirirsem, o talebelerle İslam’ı bütün dünyaya yayıp, dünyayı fethedebilirim…”* demiştir!.. 
Gel gör ki, izcileri bugün kilisede buluşuyor!..

*GüLEN: TüRKLER ALTAY DAğLARI üTESİNE SüRüLENE KADAR…*
Said-i Nursi’nin takipçisi Fethullah Gülen… O artık *“hoşgörü, dinlerarası diyalog ve açılımlar”* abidesi… Kendisine bağlı yayın organları da Akdamar başta olmak üzere bilumum icraatların en büyük destekçisi… Ama çok değil, ABD’ye yerleşmesinden kısa süre öncesine kadar o da *“Ergenekoncular”* gibi düşünüyor, hatta onlardan daha ateşli görüşleri savunuyordu. Buyurun size, Sızıntı Dergisi’ndeki yazılarından bir demet:

*“Bu millet Avrupa’ya adım attığı günden itibaren, Hıristiyan kin ve husÃ»metini üzerinde topladı. Bu husÃ»met ve kin, Bulgarı, Sırplıyla; Macarı, Yunanlıyla yan yana getiriyor ve bir kilise cephesi teşkil ediyordu… Keşke mes’ele, sadece harici tecavüzlerden ibaret olsaydı. Gövdenin içine girmiş binlerce kurt, içten içe durmadan onu kemiriyor ve dışın tecavüzüne yeni yeni gedikler açıyordu...”* _(Nisan 1980)_

*“Ah şanlı talihsiz, muhteşem bahtsız ülkem!.. Bir zamanlar* _‘Hürriyet, müsavaat, adalet’_ *teranesini dilinden düşürmeyenlerin elinde hırpalanıp durdun. Bir başka zaman yabancılarla el ele, omuz omuza milleti bölüp, ülkeyi sağa sola peşkeş çeken karbonarilerin maceralarıyla…”* _(Nisan 1987)_

*“Batı bizi hiçbir zaman sevip-kabullenmedi... O, güçlü olduğumuz zaman, tabasbus, riya ve entrikalarla, güçlendiği dönemlerde de bizi ezerek ve inleterek hep kendi hedeflerini takip etti… Onlardı Ermeni’ye çanak tutup, güneydoğudaki eşkiyaya yeşil ışık yakanlar!..”* _(Eylül 1990)_

*“Medeniyetin öncüsü olduğu iddiasını kimseye bırakmayan bu dost(!) dünya değil miydi ki, hemen her zaman bir kanlı kabus gibi başımıza dikildi ve bizi ezdi, ezdirdi… şimdi, bütün bunlardan sonra onun, Ermeni meselesinde insani davranacağını, Türk-Yunan münasebetlerinde Türkiye’ye destek vereceğini, şayet bir yararı varsa AT’a girmemizi kolaylaştıracağını, bugüne kadar yüz kere allayıp-pullayıp gündeme getirdiği azınlıklar meselesinden vazgeçeceğini, ülkemize misyonerler göndererek, Müslümanları Hıristiyanlaştırmaya çalışmayacağını, içimizden satın aldığı insanları başımıza musallat etmeyeceğini beklemek apaçık bir gaflet ve aldanmışlıktır… O, bir zaman Haçlı orduları ve işgalci güçleriyle dilediğini yapıp yaptırdığı gibi, şimdi de içimizden kiraladığı bir kısım yabancılaşmış kimselerle kendi hedefini takip etmektedir… Bunca şeyden sonra, hala bir kısım kimseler batıyla zifafa koşacak ve zirveleri tutanlar da bu sevimsiz maceraya* _‘dur’_ *demeyeceklerse, bize daha bir süre* _‘Ya SabÃ»r’_ *deyip beklemek düşecektir.”*_ (Eylül 1990)_

*“üyle anlaşılıyor ki, Araplar bütünüyle Hıristiyanlaştırılacağı, Türkler de Altay dağları ötesine sürüleceği güne kadar* _-Rabbim o günleri göstermesin-_* Batılıların baskı, boykot, ambargo ve işgalleri devam edecek… Ve Rişar’ların, Barbaros Frederik’lerin torunlarını, kan içmek üzere sık sık yamaçlarımızda görecek, tiksinecek ve ürpereceğiz... İslam dünyasının ümit minberi, vahdet mihrabı olan Türkiye’yi tekrar sarsacak, kıskaca alacak, kan kusturacak ve ona huzur vermeyecektir. Böyle yapacaktır; zira asırlık emellerine ulaşmanın yolu bundan geçiyor… Onlarla bizim aramızdaki boşluğu doldurmaya bizim gücümüz yetmez. Zaten onlar da, aradaki bu boşluğun kapanmasından daha ziyade, bütün bütün onlara iltihakımızı beklemekteler. Böyle bir isteğe cevab-ı sevap vermek ise, ya bir hıyanet veya akılsızlıktır…”* _(Haziran 1991)_ 

*“Dün Yunanla, Bulgarla, Ermeniyle, Slavla her yerde kargaşa çıkarıp başımıza gaile açanlar, şimdi de Sırplıyla, PKK ile, Ermeniyle, Nusayriyle, Rafıziyle aynı şeyi yapıyorlar ve vazgeçeceğe de benzemiyorlar.”* _(Ekim 1992)_

*KURTLARI üOBANLIğA YüKSELTİP, üOBANLARI SüRüLEşTİRMEK*

En sonuncusu 2001 yılına ait olan Gülen’in şu sözlerine de dikkat:

*- Canavarlara karşı muhabbet onların iştihalarını açar. Herkesi kuzu zannedip, kuzu olmaya kalkışmak sadece çakalları ve kurtları sevindirir…* 

- *Sen,* _‘çağdaşlık’_*,* _‘çağ atlama’_* nakaratıyla kendi kendini avuta dur; kazanç, gelir dağılımı, refah, mutluluk, keyif, neş’e gibi gevezeliklerle teselli olmaya devam et… Aslında senin, çağdaşlığın da çağı yakalaman da sadece bir züğürt tesellisi ve kendi kendini aldatma. Senin icraatın sırf bir taklit ve başkalarına bakıp geviş getirme, idaren de, kurtları çobanlığa yükseltip, çobanları da sürüleştirmekten ibaret…* 

*-* *Komşularıyla iyi geçinen, fakat barış derken, ezilmeyen, onurundan taviz vermeyen bir Türkiye arzuluyorum…*

Asıl *“dönüşen”* Gülen olmuş değil mi? Neyse, biz Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın son müjdesine bakıp, sevinelim… Gökçeada ve Cunda Adası’ndaki kiliseler de restore edilecekmiş…

Gülen’in *“dolmaz”* dediği *“boşluk”* mu dolduruluyor, yoksa *“bütün bütün onlara iltihakımız”* mı gerçekleşiyor, bir süre de bizler *“Ya sabır!..”* çekip, bekleyelim bakalım!..


*Müyesser Yıldız*
Odatv.com

----------

